
Ask HN: How to get out of Robocall Hell? - coreyp_1
I have an Android phone.  I have received 5 robocalls today, the first at 9:33AM, the most recent at 4:28PM.  This is ridiculous!<p>Does anyone know of a solution that does the following: 1) If the calling # is in my contacts, it will ring. 2) If the calling # is not in my contacts, it goes to voicemail (only 1 robocaller in the last 2 years has left a voicemail).  I&#x27;ve looked through all of the settings, and none of them provide this simple (seemingly obvious to me) behavior.<p>The problem is this: I DON&#x27;T TRUST MOST OF THE APP STORE APPS!  I don&#x27;t want them uploading my contacts to a server.  I don&#x27;t want them sending my incoming call information to a server.  I don&#x27;t want spyware&#x2F;adware&#x2F;crapware.<p>In the infinite wisdom of the Hacker News masses, surely someone knows of a safe, inexpensive, privacy-preserving solution!?!
======
bradknowles
I have a similar problem on my iPhone. I have it set to silent ring at all
times, and I have extensions like NoMoRobo installed to defend against known
bad actors, but I would much prefer a whitelist solution.

Now that Twilio is doing a beta test of their version of Functions/Serverless,
I've been thinking I might be able to write my own whitelist-only phone
service. Problem is, how do I get the approved calls from Twilio back to my
iPhone? And how do I do that without exposing that method to robocallers?

------
AnimalMuppet
I don't know if the app you want exists. But I'm pretty sure someone here can
write it. And if you want it, maybe a fair number of other people do, too.

